#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  > Υλικά - Κόστη >  > > >  >  >  Σύνταξη αναλυτικού προϋπολογισμού έργου

## sylvianton

Καλησπερα σας. Ειμαι φοιτητρια και μιας και τα μαθηματα στην σχολη μου αυτη την περιοδο γινονται λειψα χωρις πολλες επεξηγησεις θα μπορουσε να με βοηθησει καποιος σε αυτη την εργασια?


Να συντάξετε τον προϋπολογισμό έργου κατασκευής πλάκας οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος επί εδάφους.
Οι διαστάσεις της πλάκας είναι 10μ*10μ*0,15μ.
Γίνεται η παραδοχή ότι η αναλογία σιδήρου / σκυροδέματος είναι 90κγρ/ μ3.

----------


## Xάρης

Πού ακριβώς χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια;
Δεν ξέρεις πώς να ξεκινήσεις;
Κολλάς κάπου;

----------


## sylvianton

δεν ξερω πως να ξεκινήσω

----------


## Xάρης

Θα πρέπει να κάνεις μια ανάλυση.

Τι σημαίνει "προϋπολογισμός έργου";
Σημαίνει υπολογισμός προ της κατασκευής του έργου, του κόστους κατασκευής του.

Πώς αναλύεται το κόστος κατασκευής ενός έργου;
_ Έξοδα *μελέτης*.
_ Έξοδα *αδειοδότησης*.
_ Έξοδα *επίβλεψης*.
_ Έξοδα για την *αγορά των υλικών*. Σ' αυτά θα πρέπει να περιλαμβάνεται και το κόστος μεταφοράς τους στο έργο.
_ Έξοδα του *προσωπικού* που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για την κατασκευή του έργου. Σ' αυτά θα πρέπει να περιλαμβάνεται το κόστος ασφάλισης του προσωπικού.
_ *Απρόβλεπτα* (5-10%).
_ *Εργολαβικό όφελος* (π.χ. 20%).

Άρα, πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε 
_ αν χρειάζεται αδειοδότηση και αν ναι, τι είδους. Βλ. άρθρα 29 και 30 Ν.4495/17, όπως ισχύουν.
_ το κόστος της μελέτης, της επίβλεψης και το ύψος του εργολαβικού οφέλους
_ το κόστος των υλικών και των εργατικών
Για να υπολογίσουμε το κόστος των υλικών και των εργατικών, θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε:
_ αναλυτικά το είδος των εργασιών
_ αναλυτικά τις ποσότητες των υλικών που θα χρησιμοποιηθούν.

Άρα, κάνουμε μια προμέτρηση των υλικών/εργασιών.
Στη περίπτωσή σου έχουμε:
_ εργασία: κατασκευή πλάκας Ο/Σ (Ο/Σ=Οπλισμένου Σκυροδέματος) επί εδάφους.
_ ποσότητα σκυροδέματος: υπολόγισε τον όγκο.
_ ποσότητα χάλυβα: υπολόγισε τα κιλά.

Και πού θα βρούμε τιμές για όλα τα παραπάνω;
Ένας τρόπος είναι να κάνουμε έρευνα αγοράς.
Ένας δεύτερος τρόπος να πάρουμε τις τιμές από πίνακες όπως είναι οι ΑΤΟΕ (κάνε ένα googling και δες τι σημαίνει και ποιες είναι).
Ένας τρίτος τρόπος είναι να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τον πίνακα του Παραρτήματος Β του Ν.4495/17.
Για να βρεις έναν νόμο θα ανατρέχεις είτε α) στο www.et.gr* (το Εθνικό Τυπογραφείο) είτε β) σε μια νομική βάση δεδομένων όπως η "ΝΟΜΟΣ" είτε γ) σε μια κωδικοποίηση, όπως αυτή που έχω κάνει για τον Ν.4495/17.
* Το κείμενο του όποιου νόμου κατεβάζεις από το www.et.gr μπορεί να έχει τροποποιηθεί!
Για να έχεις τον νόμο όπως ισχύει σήμερα, μετά τις όποιες τροποποιήσεις έχουν γίνει, θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις τα (β) ή (γ).

----------


## sylvianton

ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------

